# The TransCanada/Keystone Pipeline Projects



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

www.tcpipelineslp.com

www.tcenergy.com

www.keystone-xl.com

www.tcenergy.com/operations/maps/

www.worldpipelines.com/tag/transcanada-pipeline-news/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TransCanada_Pipeline

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TC_Energy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keystone_pipeline


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

Pipelines put everything at risk.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Pipelines put everything at risk.



Basically that is true when untrained or even minimally trained personnel and inferior construction techniques are applied to the projects but mile for mile pipeline delivery of hazardous gases and toxic fluids is about as safe as airline travel. Also pipeline delivery is environmentally friendly as trucking or rail delivery would seriously pollute the air not to mention they would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

It's never good.  Something always leaks somewhere along the way and over time.  We keep hearing about them.  We need to develop solar power, big time.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It's never good.  Something always leaks somewhere along the way and over time.  We keep hearing about them.  We need to develop solar power, big time.


We have solar power and other types of power.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We have solar power and other types of power.


Not enough.  It needs to power everything and eliminate the need to do things that damage the environment.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Not enough.  It needs to power everything and eliminate the need to do things that damage the environment.


No but it’s a start. We are learning which is the most important part. We aren’t going to go from being ignorant and inconsiderate of our planet to being completely responsible. There’s too much money involved and too many greedy people, making it a painfully slow process.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2020)

What we're learning is alternate energy programs always were a planned failure just like it's evil cousins cancer research, anti tobacco programs, human trafficking campaigns, job outsourcing to foreign interest, privatization of public services and the trillion dollar tax free dope trade. Nancy Reagan's "Just say No" slogan must have had the cartels busting a gut over that ditty.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> What we're learning is alternate energy programs always were a planned failure just like it's evil cousins cancer research, anti tobacco programs, human trafficking campaigns, job outsourcing to foreign interest, privatization of public services and the trillion dollar tax free dope trade. Nancy Reagan's "Just say No" slogan must have had the cartels busting a gut over that ditty.


There are a variety of alternate energy sources that are being developed effectively.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2020)

When I lived in Alaska, environmentalists said the pipelines were killing the moose and caribou. But what they found out was the moose, bears and caribou were clustering near the pipelines for warmth.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> When I lived in Alaska, environmentalists said the pipelines were killing the moose and caribou. But what they found out was the moose, bears and caribou were clustering near the pipelines for warmth.


Why are the pipelines warm?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why are the pipelines warm?



Friction.


----------

